# Toe/heel overhang...How much is too much



## flyin-w (Jul 25, 2008)

I've ben really stressing out about the fact that my heel hands over a bit on my board. i havent heard from anywhere how much is too much so i came here with a picture of my size 12 dc boots on my xl ride lx bindings with k2 anagram board. i dont know if that is enough information. so here is the picture of my HEEl. all HELP is appreciated. thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My dear god step back when you take a picture thats too close. Simple solution take your board lay it flat then put it up on toe and heel edge and see how much of an angle you get before the boot hits the ground.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure thats too much overhang. For Size 12, I'm pretty sure you should have a wide board..


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

How much heel overhang do you have? I believe your foot should be centered on your board.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol wow my post made no sense.....i swear im not wasted..


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

How much toe overhang do you have? If it's none, adjust your bindings so that the overhang is equal for toe/heel. If it's still too much, either get a new board, risers or low profile boots.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> How much toe overhang do you have? If it's none, adjust your bindings so that the overhang is equal for toe/heel. If it's still too much, either get a new board, risers or low profile boots.


Did you see the picture at the beginning of the thread with the ruler and everything?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah that's a bit to much overhang, I would say you need a wider board.

But let us see a picture from above the whole board. Maybe the bindings are set to backward on the board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

i think ur good. you never want more than 2 inches so yeah. ur right on two inces


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Did you see the picture at the beginning of the thread with the ruler and everything?


Um, that's a picture of his HEEL. I said TOE overhang. 
Have you never seen someone that rode with 0 toe overhang and a ton of heel hang because they didn't know they could adjust the bindings to equal em out?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

It all depends how much edge angle you get when you ride. So many riders swear that it's not a problem for them. Great, but that just proves that you're not getting a high edge angle in your turns....maybe you're not turning at all!

I'd say less than an inch is acceptable.

It all depends on snow conditions. Booting out can happen on ice or steeps and a low edge angle. And given that boarders slide off the runs to their DEATH out here in the East is a huge wonder to me. :dunno:


----------

